
Dropbox discontinues rendering of HTML content - mixedbit
This is an email Dropbox sent to users today:<p>&quot;
We’re writing to let you know that we’ll be discontinuing the ability to render HTML content in-browser via shared links or Public Folder. If you&#x27;re using Dropbox shared links to host HTML files for a website, the content will no longer display in-browser.<p>Please note that this change will take effect for your account on October 3, 2016, and only impacts how shared files are displayed on the web. Your files will remain safe in Dropbox.<p>Thanks for being a loyal Dropbox user.<p>- The Dropbox Team
&quot;
======
artsandsci
In case you're confused, new non-business dropbox accounts haven't had the
ability to create a "public" folder since 2012.
[http://superuser.com/questions/764641/how-to-serve-html-
off-...](http://superuser.com/questions/764641/how-to-serve-html-off-my-
dropbox)

